# Montello score, question about model year.



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Bought this Montello frame from a friend. I've searched the web but can't find a single picture of a Montello with a chromed seatstay lug. 

Its definitely a Montello because its an SLX frame and you can see the remnants of the Montello sticker on the top tube. It has a head tube decal instead of the rivetted badge. Does anyone know when Pinarello transitioned from the head badge to the decal? 

I'm thinking this is a very late 80's or an early 90's model:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

zacolnago said:


> Bought this Montello frame from a friend. I've searched the web but can't find a single picture of a Montello with a chromed seatstay lug.
> Its definitely a Montello because its an SLX frame and you can see the remnants of the Montello sticker on the top tube. It has a head tube decal instead of the rivetted badge. Does anyone know when Pinarello transitioned from the head badge to the decal?
> I'm thinking this is a very late 80's or an early 90's model:


Nice get, badge looks to be late 80's. Montello's are great frames and are getting rarer. Like most high end steel Pinarello's of the 80's & 90's, they were available at various trim levels. Yours would appear to be in the "team" or "race" trim. They were also available in a deluxe trim with chrome rear teiangle, fork & brass headtube badge. Not sure why your fork is chrome though. Could be a replacement fork? I have two Montello's & two Stelvios, one of each trim level. I've also seen Montello's with no chrome showing at all, but this could be due to re-paint. Enjoy your classic.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback rhauft. I had a look at your Stelvio restoration and it is simply stunning.

Looks like my whole frame is nickel coated, i'm going to strip the paint off and have it resprayed. Luckily there is no pitting and just some slight surface rust. 

Really looking forward to completing this build. I've got a complete C Record groupset just waiting for a frame like this.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

zacolnago said:


> Thanks for the feedback rhauft. I had a look at your Stelvio restoration and it is simply stunning.
> Looks like my whole frame is nickel coated, i'm going to strip the paint off and have it resprayed. Luckily there is no pitting and just some slight surface rust.
> Really looking forward to completing this build. I've got a complete C Record groupset just waiting for a frame like this.


You're most welcome and thanks for the compliments. 
Steel Pinarello frames from this era were chrome plated, then painted. If you are thinking of stripping paint to expose more chrome, this is a much bigger project than it appears. You would need to strip the existing chrome off before re-prepping the surfaces for re-plating. Make sure you post pic when she's ready for her close-up, Mr. Demille.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

My Montello is an '89. It has the riveted head tube badge, full chrome fork and rear triangle.


----------

